
Drawing simple generative organics with L-systems - ttd
https://vexlio.com/blog/drawing-simple-organics-with-l-systems/
======
ttd
Hi HN,

Author here --- happy to answer any questions you may have.

~~~
abhirag
Just here to say that I love Vexlio, it is an impressive piece of software,
thanks for all your work :)

I hadn't taken the Lua API seriously till now though, seems fun, will try it
soon :)

~~~
ttd
Thanks for your kind words, I appreciate it! And I'm glad you've been enjoying
Vexlio so far :-).

